# POLL: What Size of Font Do You Use?



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

What is your preferred font size for reading books?

If you change between two font sizes for reading, pick the one font size that you use most often.

Tell us why you do/don't like the other size font options.

Do you notice any changes to the formating of books when you change the font size?


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I started off using 3 but now use 4 most often.  I haven't noticed any formatting issues.

For me anything smaller than 3 would make me strain too much to read.  4 just seems perfect.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I rarely use anything other than 3.  When my eyes bother me, like tonight, I will go to 4.  I have not seen any changes.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

I use 4 as well.  I can even read it with my glasses with that!

For me, the first two sizes could be eliminated. I'm no spring chicken anymore  

Marci


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I start with 1 and stop reading when I hit 4 

with DTB when my eyes got tired I would just stop reading, (after about 3 hours).

With "The Kindle" I could read all night (and not move a muscle which I don't think 

its to healthy).


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

2 is just about perfect for most of my reading, however if I prop it up to read, I generally change to 4.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I use 4 most of the time, but I like 3 better.  With three, I don't fly through a page so fast.  Using 4 is more restful for my eyes so that's what I use.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

4 is comfortable for me.  I had not thought of upping the size when my eyes got tired. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## mommytolandl (Nov 11, 2008)

I use 4 most of the time. When it is a little darker I change to a 5. 
I haven't noticed any formatting problems.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Most of the time I'm on 2.  I read pretty fast and at that font I don't have to press the buttons so much.  There are some books I have to go up to 4 on due to the font.  I'm still seeking a comfortable size when I auto-scroll (I really wish there was some adjustment to the speed).


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I use 4 most of the time, and occasionally 3. I would really like a 3.5, that would be perfect for me. I was also wondering if the ink technology makes it impossible to change the contrast, possibly by making the "paper" more or less white.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I use 4 most of the time, and occasionally 3. I would really like a 3.5, that would be perfect for me. I was also wondering if the ink technology makes it impossible to change the contrast, possibly by making the "paper" more or less white.
> 
> Steve


Same here 3 or 4 are good. If my light level is low I'll bump it up.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I use 4 most of the time.  I like 6 for bible study then only a couple of verses are on the page and I can keep my place better.

My eyes are not great.  I have a DTV large print bible.  If I can get by on level 4 now I will have something to move up to when I cannot read at that level.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm a 2.  Occasionally bump it up to a 3, like at the eye doctor's office the other day when my eyes were dilated.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I, too, am a "4" most of the time. Although it partly depends on the publisher: they often still include font size specifications in their code for the books, and that sometimes slightly hoses up the font change feature (usually you have to select a higher font size than you should). But what the heck - it's a lot easier for me to read than a regular book!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I like 1, I like to see as much of the page as possible. I need my reading glasses unless I am in very bright light, 
then I don't need any.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I read most comfortably on Font Size 4.

But I do a *lot* of highlighting in books I read, and I change the font size to 1 when highlighting in order to get as much of the passage as possible on 1 page.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I use size six as it makes it much easier for me to stay focused on what I'm reading. I've tried the other sizes but I have a difficult time justifying using them when a larger size is so readily available.

The difference that the font sizes have on formatting is that the larger the font you use the more noticeable the gaps between the words will be.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

With my aging eyes, it is usually on  4 unless I have had a really long day reading briefs then usually it is larger for bedtime reading.  Of course I'm clicking "next page" a lot more often then


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm almost always at 2.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Wells83 said:


> I'm almost always at 2.


Show off!


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Generally I read on 2, but I have such a hard time not skipping ahead in the page, I've started reading on 3 instead. Less text, less skipping.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Size 2 for me too!  I haven't even really tried the others, just sticken to what works.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

When I first got the Kindle I was 1, didn't have too much trouble, but I've found 2 to be more comfortable.  After a few hours of reading, I sometimes bump it up to 3.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Like some others, I'm a 2.

What is odd (or maybe not so odd) is that in recent years, I have preferred a larger font in my DTBs. I purchased Trade PBs whenever possible for that reason (light weight, larger font). But the print is so crisp and clear on the Kindle that a smaller font works just fine for me.

There have been rare occasions when I have moved up to a 3 when my eyes have become tired, but that is far and away the exception to the rule.

Great question and poll.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I find 2 to be the most comfortable. Occasionally I bump it up to a 3 when I get a book that is formatted with a smaller font. And very occasionally if I'm reading without my coke bottle glasses, I need the largest size 6. It's so amazing that we have the option to change the font size.
Sheryl


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I guess I stand alone at 5...At 5 I don't need to use my reading glasses.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> I read most comfortably on Font Size 4.
> 
> But I do a *lot* of highlighting in books I read, and I change the font size to 1 when highlighting in order to get as much of the passage as possible on 1 page.


Hey, that's a good tip! I like to highlight too, depending on the book. I'll try to remember this in the future.

Thanks for sharing it,

Marci


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> Show off!


LOL!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I use 3, bump it up to 4 when I'm tired.

My husband uses 5

My daughter uses 1

I am SO thankful for the adjustability of fonts


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

I usually use size 3...when I'm more tired, I use the 4. It is fabulous being able to change the font size. I love it!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I like 2 and may start out there, but I end up on 3 for the most part. At night when reading in bed I usually bump it up to 4, especially when the eyes feel dry or tired.


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

I use 2 or 3 when I have my glasses on.  At night, when I'm sick of wearing my glasses, I switch it to 4.  Also, when running on the treadmill I bump it up to 5.

GOTTA love this feature!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I use 4 but love the capability of bumping it up or down.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I start with 3 and switch up when I get tired or it gets darker.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

I am quite happy with Font #3.  Altho, I will easily switch to #2 or #1 when my digits (or elbow, as is usually the case) tire of page turning.  And I will easily switch to #4 when my eyes tire of reading, or the light dims.

-X-


----------



## Eli (Nov 10, 2008)

I use 2 when I'm at work because I have to lay it on a table 
while I work with my hands.  When I'm at home I read less 
but I can hold it closer, so I use 1.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Eli said:


> I use 2 when I'm at work because I have to lay it on a table
> while I work with my hands. When I'm at home I read less
> but I can hold it closer, so I use 1.


I'd have to use a magnifying glass in bright sunshine to read font 1  (But then, I've worn glasses/contacts since I was 7)


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Gee, I guess I better answer my own poll...made it late Friday night and it's been a busy weekend here.

I used to use a font 1 because I don't like to change pages a lot. But, when I wanted to look up 'unknown' words, it was hard to click on just the right line, so I moved up to a font 2 and find I like that one for general reading and it's easier to quickly click on the sentence for the dictionary than font 1 was. So 2 is my answer.

I LOVE Kindle, it is sooo versitile! There is something for everyone.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I read at font #1 and usually switch to a larger font if I am not wearing my glasses.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I use #1.  I don't like to 'turn pages' much. If my eyes are really tired I might go to 2, but more likely I'll go to bed.  I only put it up higher when I'm showing it to people.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

2?  Do you all have supervision, LOL?  I use 4...

Betsy


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Gonna try font 1 just to see if I can read the chapter headings.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 2? Do you all have supervision, LOL? I use 4...
> 
> Betsy


I am fortunate in a way; I never need reading glasses because I have one eye that is 
far-sighted and one that is near-sighted so I can read itsy-bitsy tiny print like an 8 year old.
It comes in handy for up-close crafts, small print, and such, people are amazed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sailor said:


> I am fortunate in a way; I never need reading glasses because I have one eye that is
> far-sighted and one that is near-sighted so I can read itsy-bitsy tiny print like an 8 year old.
> It comes in handy for up-close crafts, small print, and such, people are amazed.


That's how they do contact lenses for us "mature" folks. One lens is for distance and the other for reading.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> That's how they do contact lenses for us "mature" folks. One lens is for distance and the other for reading.


Or Lasik. I had my eyes surgically corrected to far and near. The far eye works great, the near one is more recalitrant.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Or Lasik. I had my eyes surgically corrected to far and near. The far eye works great, the near one is more recalitrant.


Can't get that done yet. The last time I got my eyes checked, I had cataracts starting and I'm told they won't ripen enough for removal for five years. Can't do Lasik until then. Very disappointing. I really wanted to be able to see.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

4 for me.  I sometimes struggle a tad with the auto page turn interval depending on the material...wish it were adjustable.  I know I can go bigger to compensate for the speed; but I don't like that size font


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Can't get that done yet. The last time I got my eyes checked, I had cataracts starting and I'm told they won't ripen enough for removal for five years. Can't do Lasik until then. Very disappointing. I really wanted to be able to see.


My husband only had trouble with eyes for about 3 months before he went to the eye dr. and was told he had a cataract starting one week later he had it removed


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tessa said:


> My husband only had trouble with eyes for about 3 months before he went to the eye dr. and was told he had a cataract starting one week later he had it removed


I've given up on eye doctors. I couldn't see at all with the last glasses I had made. The driving glasses were so bad, I had to pull off the road. I couldn't read with the reading glasses. They told me it was my age. $400 for glasses I couldn't see with, so I'm wearing the 10 year old tri's and doing fine. I won't go back to another eye doctor until I'm walking into walls.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I've given up on eye doctors. I couldn't see at all with the last glasses I had made. The driving glasses were so bad, I had to pull off the road. I couldn't read with the reading glasses. They told me it was my age. $400 for glasses I couldn't see with, so I'm wearing the 10 year old tri's and doing fine. I won't go back to another eye doctor until I'm walking into walls.


Your age that's bull %$%. look for another dr. It sounds like your $400 weren't fitted right.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tessa said:


> Your age that's bull %$%. look for another dr. It sounds like your $400 weren't fitted right.


I know. Actually, that was the second eye doctor I went to. I'm not going for a third.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Or Lasik. I had my eyes surgically corrected to far and near. The far eye works great, the near one is more recalitrant.


I had mine done that way, too a little over a year ago. I love not having glasses or contacts anymore and NO astigmatism, although it did take a little getting used too!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I was offered the option to have one done for near and one for far but I was afraid I might not be able to adjust.  They do that with contacts but, if it doesn't work for you, hey, just get new contacts!  I keep a pair of inexpensive reading glasses in every room of the house so there's always a pair handy when I need it.  I'd have been in bifocals anyway if I didn't get Lasik, so this is way better.  I really like being able to read the alarm clock when I open my eyes in the morning!

Ann


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I use 3-4, I find most time 4 is better size for me.


----------



## pattyfris (Nov 13, 2008)

I've been using font 4, but I just switched to 3 today.  I had my book on the table and my hands on my lap and I am so lazy, I just got tired of turning the pages so often.  Such a slug.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I know. Actually, that was the second eye doctor I went to. I'm not going for a third.


Hey, I hope you don't mind me butting in here, but....

We went thru a very similar thing as you've gone thru when trying to get glasses for my husband. 3 different doctors, 3 different pairs of glasses, none of them worked.

Finally, out of anger and sheer desperation I scheduled another apointment with the first doctor (who has been my personal eye doc for well over 15 years). I took all the friggin' glasses and prescriptions, and I was ready to go to battle.

She (the eye Dr.) looked over all the glasses and Rx's. And re-examed my hubby's eyes. She then said that ALL of the prescriptions were quite nearly perfect in their diagnosises. And that ALL of the glasses were quite horribly no where near what had been prescribed.

In short, the Doctors had all done their job near perfect, but every single place that made the glasses severely screwed them up.

I, thru sincere threatening of taking my beef to small claims court, got a full refund for all of the bogus glasses (even those beyond the 'return' period).

We still got stuck with the extra eye doctor visit fees (our insurance only covers one exam every 2 years). But, they were far less an expense than the exorbitant charges for faulty/fake/fraudulent eyeglasses.

We finally found out that our original eye doctor could have glasses made by an associate company (which legally she was not allowed to mention unless specifically asked by a patient!). And, long story left just as long as it was originally... my husband now finally has the most perfect glasses.

So, my point is: it may not be the doctors' faults. It is quite possible, perhaps even likely, that it was the makers of the glasses that were in error.

(Btw, one of the glasses makers we went to, and returned to, to try have the glasses finally made right, no less than 4 times before giving up, was C*stco, here in California).

Cheers,
Xia


----------

